
Atom text editor 1.7.0 released - alanfranzoni
https://github.com/atom/atom/releases/tag/v1.7.0
======
sergiotapia
You know what I would really enjoy? Being able to sign into your Github
account and sync your preferences and packages to the cloud. Then if I sign in
on a different computer, all my hotkeys, packages and themes are copied over
seamlessly.

As a crappy workaround I have this: [https://github.com/sergiotapia/atom-
meteor-packages](https://github.com/sergiotapia/atom-meteor-packages)

But still, I would like this to be a core integration.

I've since switched to RubyMine and WebStorm because I just want something
that meshes together for me, I don't want 'javascript fatigue' in my dev tools
as well. RubyMine's built in visual studio-like debugger is killer.

~~~
jarcane

      cd ~/.emacs.d
      git init
      git add .
      git commit -m "My emacs config"
      git remote add origin http://github.com/myname/myemacsd
      git remote -v
      git push origin master
    

Just sayin' is all ...

~~~
saltycraig
I like to use:

    
    
        git push -u origin master
    

So then the next time all I need to do is:

    
    
        git push

~~~
sethish
That depends on your git.push settings. I have it set to current, which means
`git push` pushes the current branch to only an origin branch of the same
name.

------
nickpeterson
Doesn't indicate perf improvements... Not trying to troll, but that surprises
me given the large number of complaints about performance.

~~~
cortesi
I'm making a bit of a habit of chipping in on Atom performance complaints with
a counterpoint. I've now used Atom as my primary editor for more than a year,
and I have no complaints about the performance. This could be because I'm
using OSX on recent hardware - I've noticed that my friends using Linux
desktops seem to have more issues than I do.

~~~
galistoca
It's alright for small files, but whenever I paste in a huge csv or json file
it hangs for minutes. And I use pretty recent macbook pro with high specs.
This doesn't happen with other editors.

~~~
santaclaus
I've found that when pasting in huge files, disabling syntax highlighting
makes a big difference. In fact, if you simply open a sufficiently large (I
haven't bothered bisecting the size, but a few megs works) xml file, Atom will
disable syntax highlighting by default and the performance will be slow but
still usable. If you paste in the contents of a large xml file, syntax
highlighting is not disabled and the editor either hangs or crashes, in my
experience.

~~~
agumonkey
Reminds me of old emacs' tricks.

~~~
swah
For the gaudiest possible look, then, include the line

(setq font-lock-maximum-decoration t)

------
_Wintermute
Is Atom still collecting users data? Last I paid attention there was a big
furore about having to opt-out and the legality in Europe.

~~~
juli3n
Yep, but you can disable it by disabling the 'metrics' extension.

~~~
spdustin
That's _after_ the first launch, correct?

~~~
Couto
Not necessarily. You can set the property in your ~/.atom/config.cson before
the first run.

[https://github.com/Couto/.dotfiles/blob/master/tag-
atom/atom...](https://github.com/Couto/.dotfiles/blob/master/tag-
atom/atom/config.cson#L11-L12) in case you need an example

~~~
spdustin
Example is appreciated, but not accessible. I personally use Little Snitch and
stopped Atom from phoning back to Google Analytics, as I do with all the apps
I use, but the comment I was replying to seemed to be shrugging off the data
collection by saying "just turn it off" when the truth for most people is
"it'll do it at least once but you can turn it off later"

------
lowmess
Am I the only one who has no performance issues with Atom, except on insanely
big files? I don't like my files to be 1000+ lines anyways (where possible)
because it severely impacts readability/skimability.

ST3 might win me back when Package Control is integrated, but until then, Atom
is more than fine. IntelliSense on VS Code looks really powerful, but it's
personally a feature I do not enjoy.

------
untog
Genuine, non-trolly question: why would I use Atom over Sublime Text?

I've used both and by and large they were very effective replacements for each
other, but Atom had performance issues with large files so I went back to
Sublime. What am I missing out on?

~~~
imaginenore
$70

~~~
greggman
Really? If you're a programmer you probably spend 6-16 hours a day in your
text editor. An artist pays $120+ a year for Photoshop. They don't generally
settle for gIMP. The 2 are barely comparable. Similarly construction workers
don't use tools from the 99¢ store.

If you value your time you shouldn't look at a few hundred dollars as the
difference between using some software and not. That software is a force
multiplier.

I'm not saying sublime text is better than atom. I'm only saying that price
should not be the reason to choose something you use several hours a day.

~~~
DarkTree
You're kind of missing the essential part of alternatives here, and that
argument also is a slippery slope. With the same logic, it might make sense to
spend thousands of dollars on something you use for your job the majority of
your day. Besides that though, yes, I agree it would make sense to spend $70
on a text editor that you use every day for many hours a day, but _only_ if it
is the single best option on the market. If someone believes that Atom is
equally good, then no, it is not worth it to spend $70 on sublime text.

------
ywecur
For you Atom users: Why have you chosen Atom over, say, Emacs?

~~~
levemi
Not sure if you're trolling, because that's a pretty ridiculous question. The
obvious answer is Atom's immediate usability and the much easier learning
curve over Emacs which requires an incredible amount of research and effort to
set up properly and use.

For example how long do you think it takes for the average new programmer
choosing Atom to figure out and learn to use the fuzzy file search versus them
getting that working on Emacs? Seconds versus hours I imagine. It took me a
non-trivial amount of time to set that up on Emacs.

~~~
ywecur
Alright, so say they use Spacemacs (Which really should be the Emacs default).
Now how would they justify their choice?

~~~
tommyd
I downloaded and tried Spacemacs out of curiosity, after seeing your comment.

While I'm sure it adds a lot of usability features compared to the default
Emacs config and it looks pretty cool, it's nowhere near as immediately
accessible as Atom or Sublime - for example, I have no idea how to close an
open file without Googling whereas in Sublime or Atom it's either click the
"X" or use the standard Cmd-W shortcut. I also have no idea how to open a
project or search for a file, and don't really know where to start discovering
those things, whereas in both Sublime and Atom you can browse through the
menus, or hopefully quickly discover the Cmd-P command launcher which lets you
type a command.

If I wasn't somewhat familiar with Vim, I would have absolutely no idea what
was going on as by default it uses Vim's modal keybindings. I also noticed an
annoying lag when pressing spacebar to bring up the command list thing -
slower than any lag in Atom!

It does look intriguing and I'd love to learn to use it more, but I don't
think you can really say the usability of Atom/Sublime and of Spacemacs to a
new user are anywhere near equal, never mind "how would they justify their
choice?"!

~~~
syl20bnr
Quick reply to address your issues:

\- the binding menu idle time is configurable with the variable `dotspacemacs-
which-key-delay`, check the docstring.

\- The key binding you missed (should be listed in the quick start guide) is
`SPC h SPC` which is used to find various info like FAQ, layers, packages
config, dotfile variables etc... try it for yourself: `SPC h SPC which-key`
and choose `dotspacemacs-which-key-delay` then RET, you can now modify its
default value of 0.4sec to 0.

\- `SPC :` to access _all_ interactive commands of Emacs (`SPC SPC` in
develop, shortcut configurable of course).

\- to discover how to close a window just press `SPC` then look for `window`
and so on, it takes 10 seconds to discover it ;-)

\- If you were not familiar with Vim you can choose to opt for Emacs key
bindings and `SPC` becomes `ALT-m`, everything else is the same. But you are
familiar with Vim so I don't see what issue you want to raise.

Thank you for trying Spacemacs :-)

~~~
tommyd
Thanks for the detailed reply, very helpful :)

I wasn't trying to raise an issue at all, merely state that Spacemacs isn't as
obvious to a new user as Atom - but I'm not saying that that's a bad thing,
obviously (Spac)emacs has a lot more power under the hood potentially and I am
sure is worth the additional effort to learn.

I have to say I'm impressed with what a good job you have done of making it
user friendly :)

------
kennywinker
I've been using Visual Studio Code a bit this past month and there is a lot I
like about it. Anyone have thoughts on Code vs Atom? I know Code is based on
Atom, but I'm not really clear on how they differ

edit: correction. After asking this, I read up a bit and Code is based on
Electron which is the core of Atom, but they're fairly different after that..
Code is not a _fork_ of Atom as I thought it was.

~~~
grayrest
Code is not based on atom, it's based on Electron, which is the runtime
(node+webkit without the UI chrome).

VSCode has lower typing latency and a more considered system for building /
debugging / code completion. Atom has a richer plugin api and has been around
longer so it has more plugins. I've done basic plugins for both and plan on
using/developing for VSCode but I've been too lazy to write Vim bindings and
not willing to use the editor without them.

~~~
aioutecism
You may want to try my vim extension for VSCode - amVim. It works best on
VSCode's insiders build now. I'm planning a big update as soon as VSCode
releases 1.0(which is said to be 4/14)

~~~
Bromano2100
Thanks for making amVim. It's the only usable vim extension right now. It's a
shame you aren't being featured on the marketplace

~~~
aioutecism
Glad you like it. I'm using it everyday at work. I implemented all commands I
use regularly and make sure they work well.

------
ApolloRising
Quick question: Does anyone know why a basic thing like printing seems to not
be included in the default atom app?

~~~
jakswa
Is your printer one of those combo printer + fax machines? You can copy/paste
the code you want to print into an email, email it to a computer with a fax
connection, and then fax it to that printer.

~~~
iLoch
I was going to suggest telephoning it in to someone with a tablet, have them
transcribe it into a note taking app, scan the tablet with your personal
scanner and then print the scan from your original computer using the photo
printing tool.

~~~
erikb
You forgot the step where someone needs to make a hand written copy, which is
then translated to Hungarian and back. But I understand you, it's an easy step
to miss.

------
thewhitetulip
I wonder why they have not fixed the performance issues in Atom. VSCode is
based on Electron yet it is blazingly fast than Atom.

------
tuananh
The most important thing about Atom is probably the community around it.
TextMate is also opensource yet I haven't seen many plugins built for it.

Plugins and users are big part of what make Atom great.

------
currysausage
Without further comment: _remove_atom_from_context_menu.reg_

    
    
      Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
      [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\Atom]
      [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shell\Atom]
      [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Atom]
      [-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\*\shell\Atom]
      [-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\Background\shell\Atom]
      [-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shell\Atom]

------
maxehnert
They hijacked the way you open files now and from what I can see reading
through release notes and commits there's no way of opening a file permanently
without double clicking.

With preview mode enabled I have to dbl click the tab and with it disabled I
have to dbl click the file name. It would be nice if opening a file had
regular single click functionality when preview mode was disabled. Or maybe
another setting for this in the config.cson file.

It seems like a trivial thing to complain about but it's usually the small
things like this that are the most annoying (for me at least).

~~~
rezistik
It's in settings. You can disable preview panes. Agree it was annoying.

~~~
burger_moon
I still have to double click on the tab to get the italics to go away like the
op said. Do you not have to do that?

------
l33tfr4gg3r
I so wish they would fix the FreeBSD build

------
kingnight
Atom really should save all buffers instead of just project-linked ones.
There's too much opportunity for data loss as it currently is and it removes
the ability for the text editor to double as a scratchpad or quick notepad.

------
berfarah
I'm unreasonably excited about `do` `dop`'s order being changed. I didn't
realize that's what had happened in an earlier release, and writing blocks in
Ruby has just been ever so slightly annoying.

------
type0
Great news!

------
terda12
Still not gonna use it because it's just laggy.

